# St Lukes Church, Abercarn - February 2012



## UEP-Wales

*St. Lukes Chruch, Abercarn, South Wales - February 2012*​
*About The Church*

There are two churches for St. Luke in Abercarn and I believe the second is now also closed, however I maybe wrong as I didn't have time to check. 
The much more impressive of the two churches closed in 1980 after there were problems with the roof. The original roof was replaced in 1958 with concrete. 
I am unable to find much information about this church on the internet so I am sorry about the lack of information!

*About my Explore*

I had seen this place online whilst searching for another location not too far away. I then decided to have a drive past it and check it out and my god I was not sorry!

Sure the place is now a empty, dark and spooky shell but you can see the proud standing tower from a distance - I knew that I had to get inside and have a look.

I was aware that there was trouble with youths on the church ground and I have read that another explorer found evidence of drugs. Knowing this, my usual kit come out to play with me!

Access to the ground is not that hard to be honest and there is a clear way in if you wanted to visit the place. Thankfully I brought along my head torch today as it was very dark in some places - especially the very narrow stair way to the tower / roof.

I spent about an hour having a look around this place and despite the fact it is an empty shell now, there is alot to look at whilst your here.

*The Photographs*















































The Tower Views








Not bad, a group of school kids and teachers saw me taking this and screamed hello!






































Thanks for looking !


----------



## evilnoodle

I like


----------



## Garrattmark

Looks spooky great pics


----------



## jonney

what a fantastic old church I'm loving that cheers for taking the time and effort to document it


----------



## urban phantom

Verry nice looks great


----------



## maximus

Wow what a creepy place!!! Would make a great film location.

Your posts just get better and better....keep it up!


----------



## shj35

Its a fab place bud, never been up the tower myself... def gonna take a look next time im there... Great report bud


----------



## UEP-Wales

Thanks everybody for your comments and Maximus, yes it would make a fantastic film shoot although the other church dedicated to St. Luke does have a grave yard too - not sure if you can enter that building mind but a mix of the both would be great! Battery operated smoke machine over the grave stones, god look at me I'm getting excited! 
shj35, you should take a squeeze up there, it's very narrow and if you have big boots on, keeping your foot on the step can be a pain! 

You can just picture what the building could be with some work doing to it!


----------



## flyboys90

Scarey!great report.


----------



## g-funk1

wtf...I need to get my ass to Wales! over the past wee while I've seen so many locations that are just awesome and this is somehting I would give a foot to see!


----------



## Judderman62

aye I quite like this too


----------



## Flexible

Nice find and well captured.


----------



## Andymacg

damn never knew it was abandoned , if I knew that I'd of been up there in a shot , as I used to do a regular delivery/collection from the big white building in the background of you on the tower, that would given me something to do while they spent 4 hours unloading and loading me lol


----------



## UEP-Wales

Andymacg said:


> damn never knew it was abandoned , if I knew that I'd of been up there in a shot , as I used to do a regular delivery/collection from the big white building in the background of you on the tower, that would given me something to do while they spent 4 hours unloading and loading me lol



I drove past it a few times over the years, always thought it was in use. There's not alot to look at anymore but the tower was good fun and with a bit of imagination, you can still spend a while there.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## stavros

>>my usual kit come out to play with me

Care to explain, sounds like a tool


----------



## djrich

The place looks awesome from the outside.


----------



## UEP-Wales

stavros said:


> >>my usual kit come out to play with me
> 
> Care to explain, sounds like a tool



> Motorola Radios - between myself and my wife who was parked within sight of the site
> Needle proof gloves
> Maglite
> Head Torch
> Boots

Oh and one of my dogs 

I visited a couple of sites this day so kit for a bit of everything


----------



## stavros

Needle proof gloves, good idea.

If took one of my dogs I would have to look after him in the event of agro.


----------



## UEP-Wales

stavros said:


> Needle proof gloves, good idea.
> 
> If took one of my dogs I would have to look after him in the event of agro.



 You may be very surprised. Dogs can tell when their owners are in danger and they do try to protect them. Well most do anyway


----------



## ccolumbus

Needle proof gloves?! :S Ooooo. I was going to say that it looks like the place has had a few parties.
I can see how it looks creepy on the outside, but the arches look as though it would make a great 'party' location'. Not sure if that would be disrespectful in any way. Need to check it out next time I'm on holiday in Wales. It really looks like it's in the middle of nowhere with all the high grass etc.


----------



## corn_flake88

Wow! This place looks like a great explore!! I love the b&w images  
Thanks!


----------

